# Building a table saw stand



## Hubbard

Had some pretty big plans for my table saw. Then I realized my plans could not work until I upgraded my fence. I realized I couldn't justify upgrading my fence right now because of the money required. then I realized I needed another plan.

My biggest problem with my table saw was dust collection, as in, I have no dust collection system yet. I wanted to build this super awesome table saw/router table workstation from some plans I got with dust collection built in already. Like so (table saw not included in picture)











But that was the original plan which required me to remove my current fence from the saw, and led me to change plans.

I don't recall how I came across the current design, I think I just stumbled upon it, but for what I need to at least get the shop together, it seems very sufficient. My biggest issue in the shop is I've been waiting to get the saw to the desired height, and then build everything else to match it. I also want most everything on casters to be able to move tools to a work bench I haven't built yet, to use it for in/out feed.

Well, this looked perfect:











It required a single 3/4 inch sheet of plywood and I had some 48 x 96 OSB lying around so this evening I got to work and here is it where I stand. Unfortunately I didn't think to take any pictures during the build up, but I plan to finish it sans casters tomorrow.











The angled portion you see inside the case sits underneath a cutout the saw sits on. It is sitting upside down in the photo. This is so I can bore a hole in the back and the triangular section becomes the dust collector. I will bore a hole the size required to use my shop vac, but high enough that I can expand the hole for a true dc system later on. I also plan to use peg board for the sides instead of solid OSB with nails like in the original design.

Any advice is appreciated. I'll post some more photos as I finish it up.


----------



## Hubbard

Finished all except the drawer. I have to go get some hardboard for the bottom. I love being able to roll the saw around the shop now.


----------



## Heath

Looking great!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Nice work. It'll make a great addition to your workspace.


----------



## thegrgyle

That should serve you well, until you can upgrade to the one you posted on your ipad. It is always great when you can do something to upgrade your DC.

Fabian


----------



## Hubbard

Yeah. With all the tools I have acquired recently, dc is getting to be a problem I need to solve very soon


----------



## oldmacnut

Looks good.

I have the ridgid r4512, and have been wanting to make something like this, not because I need to, but because if planned out right, man there is a lot of wasted space below and around our table saws. Some well placed drawers, cubbys, shelves, etc and there is excellent storage opportunity.

Do you have any issues with the saw moving while cutting

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Ebuuck

mmmmmmmmmm Keystone..........


----------



## Hubbard

I handsome issues with the saw wobbling at first, but I got some better casters and braced it better, now it's good to go. Once I lock the casters it's pretty solid. I built the table behind it up to saw height so I can use it for in/out feed support. The little square hole there is to stor a fence I don't own yet as well. All and all I am very pleased with the results. Here is the finished product. 

Thanks for all the comments. And yes,

Keystone is delicious.


----------

